# Reinstalling Windows 7



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm getting ready to wipe my hard drive and reinstall Windows 7 (64 bit Ultimate, Full Install), but I noticed my disc is damaged, and it can't be read. Is there anyway I can download an OFFICIAL version from Microsoft? I know, I could probably get it off torrents, and since I paid for Windows, it's not really stealing, but still prefer to get an OFFICIAL ISO direct from Microsoft.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

It's all about the license key, not the media. So you're right, it's not stealing. I'd be more worried about embedded viruses in ISOs downloaded from news groups or bittorrents.

Have you done any seaches on Microsoft's website? Also, maybe contact Microsoft, they might send you new media for a small fee for S&H...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

ke3ju said:


> It's all about the license key, not the media. So you're right, it's not stealing.


I still have the license key, so I'm fine there.


> I'd be more worried about embedded viruses in ISOs downloaded from news groups or bittorrents.


That's the main reason I'd like to get an official ISO directly from Microsoft-I KNOW what I'm getting.


> Have you done any seaches on Microsoft's website? Also, maybe contact Microsoft, they might send you new media for a small fee for S&H...


The problem with contacting Microsoft is they want you to pay to actually talk to somebody. I did look, and you can download Windows 7 if you're willing to pay for it.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

try these numbers

Contact information
In the United States and Canada, you can reach the Microsoft Supplemental Parts team at the contact numbers that are listed here:
•United States: (800) 360-7561, Monday through Friday, 5:00 A.M. to 7:00 P.M. Pacific Time.
•Canada: (800) 933-4750, Monday through Friday, 5:00 A.M. to 7:00 P.M. Pacific Time.
•TTY customers: Contact Microsoft at (800) 718-1599, Monday through Friday, 5:00 A.M. to 7:00 P.M. Pacific Time.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326246/en-us


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ke3ju said:


> It's all about the license key, not the media. So you're right, it's not stealing. I'd be more worried about embedded viruses in ISOs downloaded from news groups or bittorrents.
> 
> Have you done any seaches on Microsoft's website? Also, maybe contact Microsoft, they might send you new media for a small fee for S&H...


The other issue I can see is that at least in older versions of Windows, it was expecting a particular key type. So if you had retail media and had an OEM key, it wasn't accepted or vice versa. Not sure if that's the case these days.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If Wing's # above don't work, call the sales group and explain the situation of your DVD. I'm sure they'll get you to the right place to download an iso.


----------

